# Advanced Nitrox & Decompression Procedures



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dan Crowell, famed Captain of the _Seeker_ and host of the Military Channel's _Quest for Sunken Warships_ will be teaching an Advanced Nitrox/Decompression Procedures class starting on July 18th. This is honestly the best course I've taken. This class will allow you to leave behind dive tables, 130ft depth limits, and limited dive times. This class will allow you to do planned decompression, using more than one gas mix and safely dive to 150ft. For more information, contact Josh at MBT Divers 850.455.7702 or by email [email protected]


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Caver2130 (5/15/2009)*This class will allow you to leave behind dive tables, 130ft depth limits, and limited dive times. This class will allow you to do planned decompression, using more than one gas mix and safely dive to 150ft.


130 ft limit???? Dive tables????? What are those????? People still follow those rules.:doh:doh I don't think I could use a dive table to save my life.

Seriously, it sounds like a great class. How much is the class Josh? I may look to attend if possible.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

It is actually two separate classes. Dan, coming down from Jersey asks for $999 for both classes. However, I worked it out where he'll cut it down to $800. It is a completely different class than the recreational classes you've had previously. You basically relearn diving all over again.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">I can't wait to take this class. <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">I had been reading about Dan Crowell's diving adventures for ten years and then last year got to meet him in person when he came down and gave us a rebreather orientation. After the classroom portion, Scott Bartell, Captain Douglas of the H2O Below and I took him up on his offer to go to the pool to try out the rebreather. After that we took Dan to the Oar House and got to pick his brain a little. <SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">I expected him to be a bit of a snob because he has accomplished so much in his diving career and is a celebrity in his own right, but he was exactly the opposite. He was extremely humble, down to earth, easy to talk to and just plain old fun to be around. I liked him very much, and that's part of the reason I'm so excited about this class. The other reason is that I really need this training and getting it from Dan means I'm getting it from the best of the best. Dan has done things in his diving career that most people only dream of -- including me -- and he has seen first hand what happens when divers violate the rules. I'm looking forward to actually putting this training into action and I know Dan will prepare me as well as I can be prepared. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">For those not familiar with Dan Crowell, here are a few highlights of his career: <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">He helped pioneer the use of Trimix in recreational deep diving back in the early '90s. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">He was captain of the 65' dive boat, *Seeker,* and led some of the most famous early recreational deep divers to penetrate the Andrea Doria and recover china and other valuables from the deepest interior of the massive shipwreck. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">As captain of the Seeker, he also found and helped identify a mystery U-Boat billed the "U-Who" in 250 fsw off the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State><st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">New Jersey</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"> coast. These expeditions led to a PBS, NOVA special called *Hitler?s Lost Sub,* and sparked the TV careers of Richie Kohler and John Chatterton in the History Channel?s series *Under Sea Detectives.* <o></o><H1 style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Dan was featured in at least three non-fiction books that I read years before meeting him. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Descent-Adventure-Diving-Andrea/dp/0743400623]_<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Deep Descent: Adventure and Death Diving the Andrea Doria_<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">[/ame]; _<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The Last Dive: A Father and Son's Fatal Descent into the Ocean's Depths_ and _Shadow Divers: The True Adventure of Two Americans Who Risked Everything to Solve One of the Last Mysteries of World War II_. <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></H1><H1 style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></H1><H1 style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">And of course, Dan is now an <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">underwater cameraman, Director and TV producer for his own <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TV show *Quest for Sunken Warships.* If you ever seen the episode he did on the Oriskany, you know our own Josh aka Caver, was featured tying into the Oriskany for Dan?s dive team, and there?s also a shot of Josh expertly frog-kicking :bowdown over the smoke stack. <o></o></H1><H1 style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></H1><H1 style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anyway, in my opinion, getting this training at this price from Dan Crowell, is an incredible opportunity and I'm really looking forward to it.<SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></H1><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">*<SPAN style="COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: olive; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>*


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I would absolutely love to take that class! Unfortunately, it's a little too rich for my blood at the moment. Ok, *a lot* too rich for my blood at the moment... one day though...


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Big Rich you're going to be in the class? I'm planning on taking it.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (5/17/2009)*Big Rich you're going to be in the class? I'm planning on taking it.


Absolutely, I'm taking it unless I keel over before then. Glad to hear you're going to be a part of it too. It'll be a lot of fun. Dan's a nice guy. You'll like him a lot.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *FelixH (5/16/2009)*I would absolutely love to take that class! Unfortunately, it's a little too rich for my blood at the moment. Ok, *a lot* too rich for my blood at the moment... one day though...


Oh come on Felix. It would be great if you were a part of it. You got until July to save your pennies. In any case, I'm planning on practing my spiderman, deco techniques in your pond.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

are you photoshopping that snapper? I think it looks bigger every time you post something!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great class, I recommend it to anyone who wants to take their diving to the next level...

Rich, we discussed photo trickery and your dad is definately doing that with his snapper...You see how he stretches it out real close to the camera.....he also played with the colors....we all know thats really his black snapper from the 2007 Guns n Hoses tournament.......if you forgot what it used to look like........here is the undoctored photo.....










As you can see, correct hand positioning shows the fish in its true size......


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

opcorn





I guess this isn't the post where I should show everyone the pic of me riding a manta ray, wearing a cowboy hat, with a great white, a megalodon, and a giant octopus on my stringer? :angel


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *no woryz (5/17/2009)*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fish was so light that Rich had to hold it down on the scales just to see how buoyant it was....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (5/16/2009)*I would absolutely love to take that class! Unfortunately, it's a little too rich for my blood at the moment. Ok, *a lot* too rich for my blood at the moment... one day though...


Yeah, that's a little rich for my blood. Maybe one day I would be able to afford that. But for that amount, I can pick up a lot of dive gear.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *spearfisher (5/17/2009)*are you photoshopping that snapper? I think it looks bigger every time you post something!


You still sore about the old man wooppin you? :hoppingmad


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *no woryz (5/17/2009)*This is a great class, I recommend it to anyone who wants to take their diving to the next level...
> 
> Rich, we discussed photo trickery and your dad is definately doing that with his snapper...You see how he stretches it out real close to the camera.....he also played with the colors....we all know thats really his black snapper from the 2007 Guns n Hoses tournament.......if you forgot what it used to look like........here is the undoctored photo.....
> 
> ...


So exactly where am I in that picture? :nonono


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd hope you wouldnt make me go there, but you were probablyhiding under a table so no one would see you, However.....you can clearly be seen watching Jim and DJ weigh the beast in this picture.....I'd recognize that awful hat anywhere.....War Eagle my brother.......

there must be a tournament coming up......lets start the trash talk early........


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Rich,

Thanks for the background on Dan! He is an expert in many fields of divingand has "dove it all." He was a pleasure to work with and I cannot wait to work with him again in July.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *no woryz (5/18/2009)*I'd hope you wouldnt make me go there, but you were probablyhiding under a table so no one would see you, However.....you can clearly be seen watching Jim and DJ weigh the beast in this picture.....I'd recognize that awful hat anywhere.....War Eagle my brother.......
> 
> there must be a tournament coming up......lets start the trash talk early........


That handsome devilin the good looking hat is definitely me.Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Caver2130 (5/18/2009)*Big Rich,
> 
> Thanks for the background on Dan! He is an expert in many fields of divingand has "dove it all." He was a pleasure to work with and I cannot wait to work with him again in July.


Iread *Deep Descent* about ten years ago and that's where I first learned of Dan Crowell and the exploitsof the *Seeker* divers penetrating the Andrea Doria. Then he was just a character in a book, and I never imaginedI would actually meet him and dive with him. And yes, he seemed like a genuinely nice, fun-lovingguy, when he came down for the rebreather orientation.I'm sure he's all business when it comes to deco diving.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

hey richard, wheres the hat you were wearing in that picture....GO GATORS biatch

i wonder if i will be able to get my advanced GED during this class. haha


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

This seems like an awsome class, and when it comes around and I have the money, I am jumping all over it. 

Thanx for the info guys!

I will have the money one day soon!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I traded it in ona new one, and Timmy Teaboy is gonna get hisbutt kicked this year. :moon


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/18/2009)*This seems like an awsome class, and when it comes around and I have the money, I am jumping all over it.
> 
> Thanx for the info guys!
> 
> I will have the money one day soon!


You should join us Clay. You may not get another chance to do thiswith Dan Crowell. I've been wanting to do itfor quite a while.I love Bill. He's a fantastic tech instructor and I had been planning on catching him next time around, but he's been tied up with his legal practice over in Destin, and Dan Crowell is truly a legend in the dive community, so I'm not going to miss taking thisclass from Dan.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't the class require a night dive? oke


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Evensplit (5/19/2009)*Doesn't the class require a night dive? oke


That's true. Does the pool count?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Night dive? Count me out. I just felt my stones crawl up and hide in my rectal area. Sorry.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/19/2009)*Night dive? Count me out. I just felt my stones crawl up and hide in my rectal area. Sorry.


Josh may correct me, but I don't think this class requires a night dive. This is about deeper diving and decompression using enriched air to reducedeco time. The *Advanced Open Water* Class requires a night dive, but I don't think Advanced Nitrox/Decompression does.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

You are correct, Big Rich... no night dives required. But the hanger deck of the Oriskany can get pretty dark.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Caver2130 (5/20/2009)*You are correct, Big Rich... no night dives required. But the hanger deck of the Oriskany can get pretty dark.


Can't wait! Always wanted to swim throughthe hanger deck.


----------

